# Milling clamp sets on offer again



## graduate_owner (23 Jun 2015)

MSC are offering clamping sets again for £20, size 5!8" only. Vat and carriage extra. I don't know if there is any extra discount but they are offering up to 40% off using discount code CAT40. (The offer may include the discount). This is a 52 piece clamping set.
Offer of 40% ends in 3 days.

I bought one last month, a 58 piece set for £20 less 15% so not complaining.

K


----------

